# 1983 Boston Whaler Montauk Rebuild



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I know how must of you like to fallow these rebuild threads.
I picked up a Montauk last year to rebuild and I am bound and determined to have this thing running by spring break time. I have been spending more time lately on it and it is slowly coming along.
I have already done a fair amount of work and will try to fill you in on all the details with lots of pictures. 
Right now I am elbow deep in Gelcoat! Today I Gelcoated the center console and Thursday I will do the interior of the hull if the weather holds out for me. Once the interior is dry I will sand the non skid areas down and add a few more coats of gelcoat with non skid additive to it. Then comes all the wet sanding and buffing. 
Here are some pictures from the beginning. 
These are pictures from the day I brought it home. The teak was in bad shape and the boat had extra holes everywhere. The yamaha was seized up and not running, but the boat was in overall solid condition. The last one is my helper starting to help me strip the boat.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is another one of the boat almost stripped down. Over 30 years of leaves, fishing line, mud and rotten wood came out of the rigging tunnel. Nasty.....

The last two are after I have the hull most of the way prepped for Gelcoat. At this point all the holes had been filled and fared, all the non skid had been ground off, the rub rail had been removed and all those holes filled, and the fittings were all removed.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking Great ! One if the best ever built..Got that helper working too!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Back in early December I had also brought all the teak home and started to refinish it. I was able to save most of it with the exception of the front hatch. It had a seat mount right through the middle of it with 5 big holes. So I went ahead and made a new front hatch with teak and holly laminated to birch plywood and wrapped the edge in mahogany. Lots and lots of sanding and 7 coats of Awl Spar varnish later they looked good.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Now I am to the Gelcoat phase. I went ahead and glassed in all the holes on the console except for the binnacle and steering wheel holes. This way I can put all my switches and what not where I want it with no extra holes.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Today I sprayed the console with 6 coats of Gelcoat. It came out good and I like the color as well. Thursday I will do the interior of the hull if all goes to plan. I got it all prepped for spraying today.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I even picked up some newer power for the boat off a fine fellow on 2cool back around Christmas time. 2006 Etec 90hp. I will pull the lower unit on it and paint and service it after I get the hull all taken care of.
Also, picked up a newer trailer for it and got it all mounted and fit properly.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Nice job! You are rebuilding a classic there. The original teak and new hatch are outstanding!

Appreciate you adding all the pics. You've got a good helper there.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Ron R. said:


> Nice job! You are rebuilding a classic there. The original teak and new hatch are outstanding!
> 
> Appreciate you adding all the pics. You've got a good helper there.


Thanks! I just beat you to your question. I have never had an etec before, but hear good things.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

The etec that u have looks to be a 25 inch shaft length, but I am pretty sure that a montauk uses a 20 inch shaft length motor


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> The etec that u have looks to be a 25 inch shaft length, but I am pretty sure that a montauk uses a 20 inch shaft length motor


Thats correct. For now my jack plate has just enough adjustment in to to get it to the right height, but eventually if I like the motor I will keep an eye out for a conversion kit to shorten it to a 20" shaft.
Good eye.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice work so far. Is the wiring to the bow light run up under the rub rail, or is it between the hull skins?


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Great project


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the way you use that oak tree to hang the boat.....awesome. Obviously there is no HOA in your neighborhood.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

A friend of mine and 2cooler here used to own a Montauk. He moved the battery under the console and it put more of the weight upfront which allowed the boat to get on a faster plane.

The rails are nice, but with the pounding the boat takes they loosen up some. They are good for safety, especially with little ones. Be sure to tighten them down. 

Looks like you already have lots of boat rebuilding knowledge. For Whalers there is a good forum at continuouswave and whalercentral.

Ready for more pics when you have them.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. 
pocketfisherman- yes, all nav light wiring is run under the rub rail. It works good, but can be pinched if the rub rail gets hit to hard.
Mas360- I work on it over at my families place. My neighbors and HOA would hate me with all the fiberglass and gelcoat I have been doing. 
Ron R- Thanks! The battery will be moved under the console for sure. I did that on my last whaler and not only does it move the CE forward it also frees up a whole lot of deck space. I will be putting all the rails back on when gelcoat is complete. I filled all the existing holes with epoxy resin and fibers. They will be more solid than ever! 
I am very familiar with both of those sites. I like y'all better though .... haha


Gelcoat goes on the hull tomorrow!!!!!!! Will update with pics ASAP


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

Great rebuild of a classic for sure. 

How did you learn to gel coat? And do you have any tips for those that want to try it?


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Southernflounder said:


> Great rebuild of a classic for sure.
> 
> How did you learn to gel coat? And do you have any tips for those that want to try it?


Well, I am still learning for sure. I have never tackled this big of a gelcoat project before. Mostly just small repairs with preval sprayers and brushing. Luckily I work in the marine industry and know lots of professional guys that I have been asking lots of questions. I also waisted a quart of gelcoat last week and practiced spraying on a some old plywood to get my gun setup how I like it and make see how long the gelcoat was going to take between coats.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work. looks like the boat was in decent condition to start with...good selection.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> Nice work. looks like the boat was in decent condition to start with...good selection.


Yeah. One of the reasons I picked this boat. The exterior of the hull is in good condition and will wet sand and buff out nicely. The interior on the other hand had lots and lots of rust stains that would not come out. Plus all the holes from the trolling motor mounts in the non skid would have been almost impossible to color match and match the non skid texture.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thats just cosmetic stuff... still pretty nice. 

my transom had 40 holes in it... I called it the Back 40 LOL. 

keep the pics coming brotha, 
t


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I was able to spray today. I got 7 coats on all the smooth surfaces on the interior of the boat. It came out looking good with a few small imperfections that I will just have to live with. 
While applying my third coat I had a bit of a hitch in my plan. I looked up and saw the yard crew pulling up! I don't have a spray booth so I am stuck spraying outside. I was able to get them to start on the far side of the property down wind from me and I was able to finish the last coat before they ever got close. I almost just sent them home with a case of beer though. 
Next step it to do a light sanding on the areas I will be adding non-skid, tape it off and roll on 3 coats of gelcoat then add in the non-skidd additive and roll on a few more coats.
I hope to do that this weekend.


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking Good!!!!


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

I saw the imperfections as well and then noticed the smudges were on my computer screen! LOL

Really nice work. The non-skid additive is a good choice on a slippery and slimy deck.

Are you planning on adding any LEDs inside the boat for some indirect lighting at night?

Looking really nice. You're doing a great job and saving a ton of money as well.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Ron R. said:


> I saw the imperfections as well and then noticed the smudges were on my computer screen! LOL
> 
> Really nice work. The non-skid additive is a good choice on a slippery and slimy deck.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The imperfections are here you just have to look for them, but I know exactly where they are and I know thats all I will be able to see.
Yes on the LED's. I have three strips of Imtra white LED's that I will put on a rheostat switch.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The Whaler Forums at Continuouswave.com have the gelcoat sources to color match the Whaler blue and tan interiors along with the tan and gray outer hulls.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Pocketfisherman said:


> The Whaler Forums at Continuouswave.com have the gelcoat sources to color match the Whaler blue and tan interiors along with the tan and gray outer hulls.


Yes, Spectrum is very proud of their product. I got 4 gallons and tinted it myself for less than the price of 1 Gallon of their gelcoat. In fact I am doing this entire gelcoat project including the 4 gallons of gelcoat, wax, styrene, hardener, and acetone for less than the price of one gallon of their gelcoat. 
My color may not be exact, but it is very close.


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

Always loved those small Montauks - outstanding work!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I didn't get much done over the weekend. My wife wasn't feeling great so I was on daddy duty. I did however get to play around with some non-skid testing. I was trying a few different ways of mixing in the sand additive to see what I liked best. I tried sprinkling it in with a salt shaker and applying one more coat over the top, but got mixed results. I then mixed the sand additive in with the gelcoat and rolled it on. This was more consistent and seemed to be the better choice. 
Today I made it over to the boat and got it all prepped for non-skid. I sanded the areas where the non-skid will be down again since they had some over spray on them and taped the areas off. The next warm day I get and I am off I will apply non-skid.


----------



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

*Very nice!*

Great work


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice job your going to have a great looking boat, that will last for years to come.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

FISHROADIE said:


> Very nice job your going to have a great looking boat, that will last for years to come.


Thanks. I did a rebuild on one a few years ago that was not quite this extensive and loved the boat. I sold it for a bigger Whaler and now look back and wish I would not have. 
Going along with my theme of no extra holes I am rebuilding my instrument clusters as well. I will be cutting them out of aluminum plate just like the originals. Instead of using individual toggle switches I will be installing a 4 gang rocker panel. I used the old plates for templates and will put the gauges and switches where I like them best.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Here are a few before and after pictures of the last Montauk I did. She was a 1977.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

What else are you planning to do different than the first re-build? BTW, the first one you did is awesome bro!!!!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Ron R. said:


> What else are you planning to do different than the first re-build? BTW, the first one you did is awesome bro!!!!


Thanks. The first Montauk I did just needed some gelcoat touch up. Not the whole interior. Other than that I am not doing a whole lot different. I will do a full wet sand of the exterior on this one. The last one just needed a good compound to bring it back. 
I am just being more thorough with this one in general. II plan on keeping it for a while.


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Outstanding!

And done outside no less.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

captnickm said:


> Yes, Spectrum is very proud of their product. I got 4 gallons and tinted it myself for less than the price of 1 Gallon of their gelcoat. In fact I am doing this entire gelcoat project including the 4 gallons of gelcoat, wax, styrene, hardener, and acetone for less than the price of one gallon of their gelcoat.
> My color may not be exact, but it is very close.


Where did you order your gelcoat from?

Boat looks good.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> Where did you order your gelcoat from?
> 
> Boat looks good.


I bought it at Blackburn Marine in Kemah. They have everything you need. Almost all of the local fiberglass shops and repair companies buy from here as well. 
I just bought regular unwaxed Gelcoat and pigment and made my own color. Its a very close match to the orriginal Whaler Desert Tan and Outrage Grey.


----------



## Tarponator (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice build capt. Keep the info coming!! Cujo


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I made it over to finish up the non-skid today. 4 coats of gelcoat rolled on with the non-skid additive in the 3rd coat.
It came out great.

Now comes wet sanding...... o joy.......


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Looking good bro! You know one of the most important parts of that boat will be the Boston Whaler sticker--red or black? I like the red ones. :bounce:


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Ron R. said:


> Looking good bro! You know one of the most important parts of that boat will be the Boston Whaler sticker--red or black? I like the red ones. :bounce:


That's so funny that you bring that up. I have been going back and forth on that for about a week now. I too am partial to red, however almost everything on this boat will be Desert tan, chrome or black. So I am leaning towards the black just because I think the red would look a bit out of place. 
Anyway I look at it Magic Brush will be doing my Whaler and Montauk decals as well as capacity plates for me. They do great work and build them to original specs.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

On a side note.... What an amazing day. I had about 15 min to kill between coats and brought my rod and reel to kill some time. 
Did anyone else see the water clarity in upper Galveston bay? It looks like this just once or twice a year. You could see the bottom in 4' of water no problem.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

captnickm said:


> I bought it at Blackburn Marine in Kemah. They have everything you need. Almost all of the local fiberglass shops and repair companies buy from here as well.
> I just bought regular unwaxed Gelcoat and pigment and made my own color. Its a very close match to the orriginal Whaler Desert Tan and Outrage Grey.


What color pigment did you buy and how much did you add to a gallon? About to start with the same project on my Whaler and it appears you got the color spot on.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

captnickm said:


> Anyway I look at it Magic Brush will be doing my Whaler and Montauk decals as well as capacity plates for me. They do great work and build them to original specs.


Have them do your TX number with the same angle that the Whaler logo is. Makes it look very professional.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> What color pigment did you buy and how much did you add to a gallon? About to start with the same project on my Whaler and it appears you got the color spot on.


Thanks. I think it is a pretty close match.
I measured the pigment in grams. Here is the breakdown.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I made it over for a while today and finished the wet sanding of the console and went ahead and compounded and waxed it as well. Now I can start rigging it when I am ready. 
Here is a before picture with the orange peel and the next two will be wet sanded, compounded and waxed.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> What color pigment did you buy and how much did you add to a gallon? About to start with the same project on my Whaler and it appears you got the color spot on.


I forgot to mention. Those measurements were per Gallon. I mixed 3 gallons and pored all three into a 5 gallon bucket and mixed them together to make sure there were no color differences between the three.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

You're making good progress bro. This good weather is certainly helping out.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Ron R. said:


> You're making good progress bro. This good weather is certainly helping out.


This bad weather isn't helping you out lately. Any updates or new pics on your Whaler?


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Ron R. said:


> This bad weather isn't helping you out lately. Any updates or new pics on your Whaler?


You are right about the weather. I have been busy with work too and have not had time to make it over to the boat.
It looks like I will have a day to work on it tomorrow or friday I hope. I would like to finish the wet sanding if possible. We will see.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I finally had some time to work on the Whaler today. I got the whole interior wet sanded up to 600 grit and will just need to go over it one final pass with 800 before compounding. I hope to get the boat ready for rigging by the middle of next week. Ill post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

captnickm said:


> I finally had some time to work on the Whaler today. I got the whole interior wet sanded up to 600 grit and will just need to go over it one final pass with 800 before compounding. I hope to get the boat ready for rigging by the middle of next week. Ill post pictures tomorrow.


Great, looking forward to seeing them. Started on my Whaler as well.

This weather sure has not helped you getting things done.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Very cool project. Enjoying watching your progress


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

NO MORE SANDING!!!!
Well almost. I still have a few little nicks and chips to fix, but I can live with that.

I wet sanded the whole boat through 1000 grit. It looks about the same as the last pictures, just more shinny. 

All I need todo before starting to re rig is compound and wax.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Hull was dull and chalky. It will look way better after compound and wax.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Today was a good day! I finally got to put something back on the boat for a change!!!
I compounded and waxed the entire boat and installed the rub rail and Nav light wiring inside the rub rail. 
She is finally ready for rigging!!! 
Pictures of the compound line.
























Process of installing the rub rail track.
















Wiring inside track.








Insert in track complete.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks great. Was the outside of the boat orginal gel coat? If so it it looks new again.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks. The exterior is all original with the exception of a few small nicks I repaired. You can see them if you look close, but I didn't post the pictures that show scratches.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I had some more time to work this morning. I got the console installed and put the windshield and grab rail back on. I put the new bow hatch on as well.

I also got the motor hung.

Console mounts. Laminated Oak with epoxy coating. Used 4200 to seal and add some adhesion.










Secured with original refinished Teak.










Console and bow hatch in and motor hanging.




























All my new decals are on the way and will be installed next week I hope.

I am starting the wiring and rigging in the console next.


----------



## Profishional (May 31, 2009)

captnickm said:


> I had some more time to work this morning. I got the console installed and put the windshield and grab rail back on. I put the new bow hatch on as well.
> 
> I also got the motor hung.
> 
> ...


Where did you order the decals from?


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Magic Brush - 386-736-1142

They make decals that match the orriginal ones. I ordered the Whaler and Montauk decals as well as the capacity plate, console stripe and TX numbers.


----------



## Tarponator (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome job Nick!!!


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Nick, awesome job! The boat is really beginning to take shape!

Very, very impressed as I have seen hundreds of Montauks over the years. Yours is going to be better than new and your workmanship is outstanding.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks guys! I really enjoy working on these boats!!!

I was back over today to work on wiring. For a while. Everything is wired with the exception of the main buss bar.

I had to cut a larger hole for the binnacle.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

All my large gauge wiring for he motor, battery selector switch and power for buss bar.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

This is how I left it today. I brought the other instrument cluster back with me to do some touch up paint and wire up the rocker switches and fuse panel and bilge pump override. 
The motor is rigged with the exception for steering. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! Living through your build and progress. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Ron!

I today I got the rest of the wiring in the center console done except for my accessories like GPS and Nav lights and a bit of clean up. I also got done with the steering and did a rough fit of the console doors.

Getting close!!




























I dont know if I remembered mentioning that I moved the battery into the console.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nicely done....


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

I stopped by this thread for an update.

It appears from your posts that you have enjoyed the process and are, for lack of another term, an artist!

Thanks for sharing! Enjoy!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!

My punch list is getting shorter by the day and with any luck I might have her out on the water in the next week or two.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

Great boat and looks better than new. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Great work on the teak!!!! Where are you putting the rod holders? Also, railing or no railing?

I've seen a few folks put the underwater green lights at the rear of the boat. Are your leds going inside mainly?


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Ron R. said:


> Great work on the teak!!!! Where are you putting the rod holders? Also, railing or no railing?
> 
> I've seen a few folks put the underwater green lights at the rear of the boat. Are your leds going inside mainly?


Thanks! Rod holders will go in the Teak backrest like the stock rod holders came as well as on the front of the console built into the backrest cushions.
If I want more rod holders I will get some of the nice stainless ones that clamp onto the railing and can be removed.
For railing I will be going back with the full side and bow rails. I have two little ones that will be with me most of the time in the boat and I also think they look good with all the rails.
LEDs will be in the boat under the console most likely.


----------



## kapnbill (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm in awe of people like you with the talent and motivation to do a project like this. Fantastic job!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank for the kind word kapnbill! I have to take my time on these projects and pace myself or it is easy to get burned out. I used to do 2 or 3 Whalers a year and now I just try to get 1 a year done. 

Decals came in yesterday and I got them installed today as well as the bow nav light. I west with an original light from an earlier yer Whaler. I like the look better.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

My check list is shrinking.

*Rear seat
*Fuel tank
*stern light
*Change lower unit oil
*Have prop re pitched
*Finish installing console doors
*Mount front cooler and rod rack/ back rest
*Mount railings


Maybe a few other small things, but those are the main ones right now.


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

looking great man!


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Love the bowlight! The decals look really nice as well.

Thanks for posting the pics. You make it look simple.

About how many hours have you put into this rebuild so far and how many more to go?


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

*???*

this is an awesome build, one day I'll do my tower boat... I have to ask out of curiosity though, what's the black material you put over the fiber glassed area around the steering wheel? and why put it there?


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Ron.
I dont know how many hours I have in her at this point. Maybe between 100 and 125 hours would just be a guess.
I am getting close. Just another 10 hours or so and she will be ready for the water. After that I will have some projects to finish before she it truly done.

Jcockrell:
The black on the console under the wheel and between the guages is a vinyle sticker. The simple reason as to why it is there is that it was originally put on by the factory, so thats how I wanted to keep it. I didnt go 100% original with the entire boat, but did try to stay as close to original as possible.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

*Big Day!!!*

Today was a big day for the Whaler!!! She got wet for the first time.

After almost 5 months of work she was ready for the water. She still has a few things left to be done like the railing, back rest for the front cooler seat that will cover the rod holders, interior lighting and a few other little things.

She ran great and performed right on track with what I was expecting. Enjoy the pictures. I will post more later. Here are a few before and then current pictures.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Today.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

My wife and I also got to take it out to dinner tonight for $2 tacos at Outriggers.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

captnickm said:


> Thanks. The exterior is all original with the exception of a few small nicks I repaired. You can see them if you look close, but I didn't post the pictures that show scratches.


What kind of compound and wax did you use to bring it to a shine like that? did you do it with an electric buffer? If you did not say I'd thought it was new gel coat.

Where did you get the fuel tank from? I have been thinking about something like that to replace my internal fuel tank.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Certainly brought a big smile to my face this evening. You brought this classic back to life!!!!! AWESOME JOB!

I bet you got some stares and comments parking her at Outriggers. Best fish tacos. I love the blackened ones.

Congratulations on your beautiful rig. Looking forward to seeing more pics of her.


----------



## Profishional (May 31, 2009)

Looking good bud, awesome rig!!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

mas360 said:


> What kind of compound and wax did you use to bring it to a shine like that? did you do it with an electric buffer? If you did not say I'd thought it was new gel coat.
> 
> Where did you get the fuel tank from? I have been thinking about something like that to replace my internal fuel tank.


To get the hull back to par I first wet sanded with 320,400,600,800, and 1000. Then I used 3M Imperial compound and finished up with 2 coats of Collinite Paste wax.

I used a electric buffer for the compound and did the wax by hand. I love the combination of the Imperial and Collinite.

The fuel tank is made by Moeller and has a 22 gallon capacity. It is actually made specifically for the Whaler Montauks as a replacement tank to fit under the helm seat. You can get them at West Marine or online for a bit cheaper.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Ron R. said:


> Certainly brought a big smile to my face this evening. You brought this classic back to life!!!!! AWESOME JOB!
> 
> I bet you got some stares and comments parking her at Outriggers. Best fish tacos. I love the blackened ones.
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful rig. Looking forward to seeing more pics of her.


Thanks Ron!! Got lots of stares and good comments, but by far the highlight of the day was when I was fueling her up I had a guy pull in and say that was his dream boat and asked if she was for sale!! I didn't even take her out yet! That made all the work worth every minute.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

The Montauk looks sweet! Just curious but, did you have to drill a new hole into the tunnel to run the fuel line from the 22Gallon tank? Nice work on the rebuild.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

ossnap said:


> The Montauk looks sweet! Just curious but, did you have to drill a new hole into the tunnel to run the fuel line from the 22Gallon tank? Nice work on the rebuild.


Thanks. 
The Montauks come with a hole for the fuel line that goes into the rigging tunnel. It is under the helm seat.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Got the side rails installed and the backrest cushions on the front of the console. 

I opted against the bow rails. I got them all set up and put in place and realized how much room they take up and how hard it is to move around them.

I also got some LED lights installed under the helm seat.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Lights.

I need to get 1 more for in front of the console. Im still not sure where I want to mount it though.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

The side rails are tight. Keep the pics coming bro!

I know you're going to get lots of compliments (and looks) on your Whaler.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

The boat is pretty much done so I have just been finishing up a few little things that need attention. 

I moved the boat on the trailer to help he tow better. After I got her fully rigged and fueled she was light on tongue weight.

I also go the anchor all built and spliced together. I plan on making a cool way to mount it in the locker for easy access and organized. Storage is limited on these boats so every llitle bit matters.

I also built a cover for my navigation light bus. I have some extra teak so I made a nice little box to slide over the bus. I wanted a good clean look with no screws so I made it slide on little tracks/ rails that I mounted to the boat for a good clean look.

At some point I will send my norman pin and a few other things out for chroming.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

The cover with the mounting tracks laid in.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Done.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a wood entry door before and every three to four years I had to take it down to strip it and refinished/polyurethaned it. It makes me wonder with these wood furniture on your boat how often do you have to refinish it to keep it in good shape? I guess it is likely a lot longer than four years if you store your boat inside.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I really envy and admire you guys that can take an old boat and bring it back to life like its brand new. Excellent job Captnickm!

I don't know what it is about these old Montauks, but I just think they are awesome little boats. As was previously said by someone else. They are a dream boat!


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

captnickm said:


> Got the side rails installed and the backrest cushions on the front of the console.
> 
> I opted against the bow rails. I got them all set up and put in place and realized how much room they take up and how hard it is to move around them.
> 
> I also got some LED lights installed under the helm seat.


Amazing work, and being a Whaler guy myself, I love seeing an older hull restored and given new life. Eventually I'd love to restore an old sport myself. Though curious, I noticed the Whaler Harpoon sitting in the background of one of your pictures, is that yours as well? They are increasingly really hard to find.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

mas360 said:


> I had a wood entry door before and every three to four years I had to take it down to strip it and refinished/polyurethaned it. It makes me wonder with these wood furniture on your boat how often do you have to refinish it to keep it in good shape? I guess it is likely a lot longer than four years if you store your boat inside.


I use a marine grade polyurethane that is made by Awlgrip that really seems to hold up pretty well. Like you mentioned I store my Whaler in a shed for sun protection. With normal care and storing inside I dont think it would be a problem to get 7-10 years out of the finish.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Fish-n-Chips said:


> Amazing work, and being a Whaler guy myself, I love seeing an older hull restored and given new life. Eventually I'd love to restore an old sport myself. Though curious, I noticed the Whaler Harpoon sitting in the background of one of your pictures, is that yours as well? They are increasingly really hard to find.


Thanks!

Good eye on the Harpoon. It is my family's boat. We have been working on it to get her ready for the Wednesday night lake races this year. They start next week, so we have been scrambling to get her finished up and ready to race. I just refinished all of her woodwork this past week and got it installed this morning.

Most of my family are Whaler nuts! Shoot..... I was standing on a 24' Whaler trailer when I took this picture.haha


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am a rather newbie with boats, I asked this question couple of times before and did not quite get a good explanation. May be you can shine a light on it given you remodel a Whaler from end to end.

What makes the Whaler standing out as a classic? is it the style or is it the claim that a Whaler never sinks? If it is the "never sink" value, it looks to me a good number of other boats on water nowadays also have that "never sink" attribute.


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

mas360 said:


> I am a rather newbie with boats, I asked this question couple of times before and did not quite get a good explanation. May be you can shine a light on it given you remodel a Whaler from end to end.
> 
> What makes the Whaler standing out as a classic? is it the style or is it the claim that a Whaler never sinks? If it is the "never sink" value, it looks to me a good number of other boats on water nowadays also have that "never sink" attribute.


These Whaler are classic bc the were made before the co was bought out by Reebok and subsequently by the co that owns Mercury. They're classic bc of the body line especially with the smirk on them thus the reason I as well as others like them so much.

All Montauks made after 2001 are not classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

mas360 said:


> I am a rather newbie with boats, I asked this question couple of times before and did not quite get a good explanation. May be you can shine a light on it given you remodel a Whaler from end to end.
> 
> What makes the Whaler standing out as a classic? is it the style or is it the claim that a Whaler never sinks? If it is the "never sink" value, it looks to me a good number of other boats on water nowadays also have that "never sink" attribute.


They were innovators back in the early days.

The original Whaler hull design has been copied more times than I can count.

As you mentioned the whole "never sink" attribute was marketed so well. You can ask almost any person who knows nothing about boats to name one boat and they will most likely bring up Whaler and being "unsinkable". There are so many other boats out there that are unsinkable, but whaler actually turned it into their slogan " the unsinkable legend" and has stuck to marketing that.

Not only that, but the materials they used were of such quality that they have developed a great reputation. What other boat can you restore that was made in the 70's and buff the gelcoat out to "like new" and still get another lifetime of use out of it?


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

captnickm said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Good eye on the Harpoon. It is my family's boat. We have been working on it to get her ready for the Wednesday night lake races this year. They start next week, so we have been scrambling to get her finished up and ready to race. I just refinished all of her woodwork this past week and got it installed this morning.
> 
> Most of my family are Whaler nuts! Shoot..... I was standing on a 24' Whaler trailer when I took this picture.haha


That's a really nice harpoon, I spent some time on one as a kid out on the lake and always impressed with just how "large" it seemed and incredibly stable. I came close to buying one a few years ago, needed restoration work, but the funds went to putting a new AC unit into the house instead. Right now the closest I have to a "classic" is a rare 1999 14 Dauntless.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What kind of performance are you getting with that ETech 90 mounted to her? Also, which prop are you using with it? Beautiful work!!!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

captnickm said:


> Thanks Ron!! Got lots of stares and good comments, but by far the highlight of the day was when I was fueling her up I had a guy pull in and say that was his dream boat and asked if she was for sale!! I didn't even take her out yet! That made all the work worth every minute.


If my Grandad were still alive I would have to make you an offer just to give it to him. His first Whaler was a 1974 Montauk. 70 HP Evinrude. He traded up a few years later to a 18' Outrage and forever pined about that Montauk.

Me too. 6 years of weekend memories on that boat I could write 2 books about. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Pocketfisherman said:


> What kind of performance are you getting with that ETech 90 mounted to her? Also, which prop are you using with it? Beautiful work!!!


Since I have only put a few hours on her I don't want to count on the numbers yet, but there has been extensive testing done with this platform and I know I don't have the right prop on her. I have the 15x15 that the motor came with and they recommend a 13.25x15 for this set up. My top end was fine at 39.7mph, but my midrange was a bit slower than I was hoping. I want to get about 30mph at 3500rpm and right now I am at 25mph at 3500rpm. 
I also ned to come up another 1.5" on the jack plate.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Looking good bro! When are you going to put some fish blood on that deck?


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Well...... No blood, but got some slime on her for the first time yesterday. I had a short break around lunch time that was going to line up with the tides to make a quick run across the bay to one of my favorite spots. Wind was way east around 5 knts.

Only had time to fish for a few min, but still fun none the less!


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Slime is good bro!!!! Great pic and glad to hear you are enjoying your beautiful rig.

Is there anything you're working on to improve her?


----------

